# (NSFW)  Male to Make rp <18+>read desc



## Nastyone (Jan 30, 2018)

Don't have Kik or discord yet, but message me, and I'm getting discord later tonight. First nfsw rp, no drug use exept marijuana looking for a male mate and casual rp freind/boyfriend


----------



## ktezera (Jan 31, 2018)

Is this rp still open? Or did you find someone already? If it’s still open I’ll give it a go


----------



## Nastyone (Jan 31, 2018)

ktezera said:


> Is this rp still open? Or did you find someone already? If it’s still open I’ll give it a go


Hey, yeah, it's still open, don't have a Kik tho, email me at jray23224@gmail.com for more info (private email)


----------



## EternalTiger (Feb 4, 2018)

I've discord, if ever a tiger's company might interest you.


----------



## Nastyone (Feb 5, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> I've discord, if ever a tiger's company might interest you.


Never had a tiger before... Yeah, I'll try, I'll give you my discord in a bit I'm flying my drone rn


----------

